# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet April 26, 2015



## pkleppert (Feb 26, 2015)

MICHIGAN’S
      ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE &
MINIBIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET

        Sunday, April 26, 2015 will be the 35th Anniversary of the Biggest, Oldest, and the Best Antique and Classic Bicycle Show in the Nation.

	This annual one day event held at the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor/Saline Rd. Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103 will host over 275 dealers from across the continent. There were over 9,000 bicycles and minibikes at last year’s the show. 

      $5 admission (kids 10 and under free), Free Parking, 8:00am-3:00pm

                       BIKE CORRAL IN BLDG “E”  only $10 
                            $5 returned if it doesn’t sell by Noon

                     NEW RATROD BIKE SHOW IN BLDG “E”

 Frank Mathison (810-599-1399) fmathison@comast.net will be hosting the:

 “ THE OLD SCHOOL MINI BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET”

This show will feature vintage gas powered Classic Minibikes and Scooters in Building “G”. Talk about a blast from the past!

The $5 cost for the public to get into the Show includes a free door prize ticket. Prizes will be given away each hour. This year a minimum of 4 new collector bikes will be given away to some lucky winners. You must be present to win. Extra tickets available. 

 Our website is      www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com 
  Facebook is      annarborbikeshowandswapmeet
www.oldschoolminibike.com

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert  Bikeshow@aol.com   248-642-6639

Show Flyer Attached,  PLEASE EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be there! Can't wait for the show!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 26, 2015)

2 months to the day from now. Can't wait! This will be my first bike show and I'm very excited. Going to enter my 2 rides in the show. Not expecting to win anything, just want to enjoy the experience. And mostly looking forward to meeting in person many fellow cabers that I only know by PM and email. And maybe score bike #3 to bring home.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> 2 months to the day from now. Can't wait! This will be my first bike show and I'm very excited. Going to enter my 2 rides in the show. Not expecting to win anything, just want to enjoy the experience. And mostly looking forward to meeting in person many fellow cabers that I only know by PM and email. And maybe score bike #3 to bring home.




Only #3..... You'll have plenty of bikes there to pick from. You might have to make it bikes #3 - 10.....


----------

